# What is it?



## SgtKilowog (2/3/16)

Hi EciggsSA Forums users and readers

could you help a noobish dude out and tell me what the hek this thing is!?

(pic 1, all together and juiced up ready to go!)






(pic 2, taken apart)





...my google fu is lacking.. so far i have no idea what it is


----------



## Lingogrey (2/3/16)

Hi @SgtKilowog 

That looks like the Tamboor RTA to me: 

Check out this thread on the forum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/tamboor-v-rta-coil-fitting.t17647/

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Nightwalker (2/3/16)

Yip. I agree with @Lingogrey


----------



## SgtKilowog (2/3/16)

wow....that was quick, yup that is it!

thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

